# 2022 Mid-Term Elections



## Wino

My mail in ballot is still in limbo for March 1, 2022 primary - not rejected, not counted - not sure what the problem may be. I filled in correctly, included the "gotcha's" , was shown returned on 2/17/2022 - and trail ends there - status still blank. No notifications ballot not accepted. Last Monday 5 PM was last day to correct ballots (in person). Seems republican voter disenfranchisement in Texas is working as planned - hopefully it affected the right more than the left.

https://apnews.com/article/2022-mid...texas-voting-f28a41bf6482c25299c99a8ea52734be



> Rejected mail ballots are relatively uncommon in a typical election. But the initial rejection rate among mail voters in the Texas primary was roughly 17% across 120 counties, according to county-by-county figures obtained by AP. Those counties accounted for the vast majority of the nearly 3 million voters in Texas' first-in-the-nation primary.
> 
> Although the final number of discounted ballots will be lower, the early numbers suggest Texas' rejection rate will far exceed the 2020 general election, when federal data showed that less than 1% of mail ballots statewide were rejected.


----------



## Wino

My ballot was finally entered as legit about 33 days past election by state board. Seems approx. 25% of Texas mail in ballots were reject - +/- 14K were Dems; +/- 12K Rep. Normal rejection rate normally +/- 2%. So the suppression / nullification of votes in Texas new idiot voting laws is working to their benefit as planned. Unfortunately, my hope that it would affect right more than left fell short of expectations. Maybe in the general come November, the Dems, being much more intelligent, will correct their mistakes (most caused by additional signings on envelope not previously required) and the less mentally endowed right won't.


----------



## Johnny b

I'll be voting at the polls.


----------



## Johnny b

It's looking like debates are going to be events of the past.

* Republican Party withdraws from U.S. commission on presidential debates*
https://www.reuters.com/world/us/re...s-commission-presidential-debates-2022-04-14/



> The RNC's action requires Republican candidates to agree in writing to appear only in primary and general election debates sanctioned by the committee.


----------



## Wino

Won't be missed IMO.  Empty chair debates seem so much more appealing and they can get Clint, La Pierre & Putin to moderate.  The right is taking back to the future seriously.


----------



## Couriant

Did your ballot finally showed up?


----------



## Wino

Couriant said:


> Did your ballot finally showed up?


Yes - see post #2 above.

Today I received my new ballot for couple of state constitution amendments & city bond election for various infrastructure projects for May election. No run offs for office from March primary in my districts. New ballot includes a LARGE NOTICE to be sure that new entries for ID are filled in BEFORE sealing envelope - this is what caused many of the rejections in March primary.


----------



## Couriant

Wino said:


> Yes - see post #2 above.
> 
> Today I received my new ballot for couple of state constitution amendments & city bond election for various infrastructure projects for May election. No run offs for office from March primary in my districts.


Sorry I missed that haha.


----------



## Wino

Mid-Terms have come and gone. Seems crazy is out and status quo is back with narrow margins red/blue. Appears orange pustule was fairly ignored. Must really suck to be him and such a loser.


----------



## Couriant

And of course... Kari Lake adopted the 'I will only accept the results if I win' mentality... so I'm expecting a poop show here if the votes to Hobb's favour...


----------

